# next stop



## Alberto77

Hello everybody, con someone please tell me how in Czech is said "next stop"? It was a sound become familiar in my trip to Prague, because I heard it a thousand times on the tram, but I forgot it after some time...
thanks,
alb


----------



## jester.

I also know that sound form the metro there, and I think I could pronounce it, but I have no idea how to write it down.


----------



## Jana337

Tram & bus: příští zastávka
Metro: příští stanice

Do they ring a bell, gentlemen? 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Yes it does, definitely. I think I heard the first one more often.

Thank you.


----------



## Alberto77

Thank you so much Jana!  
just one more little thing... how is it pronunced? expecially the first word příští,
ciao
alb


----------



## parolearruffate

Ehi Alberto, la prima parola... quella ř, ci ho messo anni ad impararla...come spiegarla? è una R rollata sui denti...in quanto alla š, ú un po' come la nostra "sc", e la ultima í è una "I" un po' allugata...
Spero di esserti stata un po' utile...
ciao,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Alberto,

Unsurprisingly, Laura got it right.
My transcription (designed for Italian eyes ) would be:
prsciisc'tii sastaavka (the first s like in slanciare)
prsciisc'tii stanize

The pronunciation of vowels is like in Italian. Two vowels mean a long one.
It is vital to pronounce "rsc" as one sound. Haha. 

Jana


----------



## Alberto77

Thanks a lot Jana and Laura too! It was a bit I was thinking about it, because Prague is a city I appreciated much and, travelling mostly by tram, příští zastávka has been a kind of "soundtrack" of it, I heard it zillion times.  
ciao
alb


----------

